# non-PHP CMS



## dougy (Jan 19, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a CMS application that doesn't use PHP & that works properly without endless stuffing around ?? I've already wasted a day on joomla & the only thing to show for it is piles of hair pulled out in frustration. Looking around the web I stumbled on dotCMS which is apparently a zava application, however there doesn't appear to be a port. Any other options that might do the job ??


----------



## dougy (Jan 19, 2010)

Since there doesn't appear to be a dotCMS port, I thought of trying to install zope-silva, however it won't install from ports & keeps telling me to download the file myself. Problem is there doesn't appear to be any info in the handbook that explains how to do that. Would someone please enlighten me ??


----------



## qatanah (Jan 20, 2010)

try openacs


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2010)

dougy said:
			
		

> Since there doesn't appear to be a dotCMS port, I thought of trying to install zope-silva, however it won't install from ports & keeps telling me to download the file myself. Problem is there doesn't appear to be any info in the handbook that explains how to do that. Would someone please enlighten me ??



Download the file using a browser or some other client (fetch i.e.). Drop the file in /usr/ports/distfiles.


----------

